# I've never seen such a thing



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Ive never seen this before

Just outside my office window is a family of ravens. At least I think theyre ravens. Right now they have a nest with multiple little mouths to feed. I cant see well enough to get a good look at the babies and cant tell how many. In any case I was watching them a few days ago and one was sitting on the nest. Another, came flying in, and stepped up to the nest and gave the nest sitter something and then the sitter got up and they both fed the babies. While they were doing that, another large raven came up and sat on a nearby branch and looked sort of disinterested. About then, the bird which had been sitting on the nest flew off, and the third large bird went to the nest and helped the bird which had flown in, feed the babies. Work then distracted me so I couldnt continue to watch. I havent seen the exact same scenario since. 

It looks for all the world to me like three adult birds are sharing the nursery duties for that particular nest. I would never have thought such a thing would happen. I wonder if the third adult is last years offspring or a bachelor with overactive nesting instincts or what. 

Has anyone else seen such a thing.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I operate at a computer help desk and with all the new equipment, there are lots of days when looking out the window is the most productive thing there is to do. (I hate my job)

With the old network and privious vesions of PCs we were busy, not anymore. 

I guess the little birds are just so demanding they started 3 way tag teaming them,


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Maybe the offspring are a product of a threesome.

Well, at least they're all responsible enough to feed them.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

I suggest that you might be watching crows. I don't think there are any ravens in MI that far south. My .02. Whatever it is, bet they're fun to watch. Enjoy.


----------

